# Villa vs. Apartment (renting)



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Me my wife and my five year old will be making the move to Dubai in the next month or so, we are currently looking at rentingfor an apartment ideally in 
Burj Residence or the Marina or then again a villa in the springs or JV.

could someone please advise on the rough cost of running a villa and an apartment (both 3 bed)

Thanks


----------

